# Can't root phone because I'm stuck in bootloader mode?



## Twilla (Dec 6, 2011)

I...I don't know what to do anymore.
I've done an incredible amount of googling / researching / just plain trial and error and I just can't get this phone back to a rooted gingerbread.

Here's how the process has gone so far:

1. Start on Gingerbread leak with root from ages ago.
2. MIUI installation attempt - bootloop.
3. SBF to Verizon Froyo .330. When phone automatically reboots, it boots into bootloader D0.11 (weird.)
4.OTA Update to Verizon Gingerbread .608.
5. Attempt to perform one click root, get to step 1 where it reboots your phone, phone boots into bootloader D0.11 automatically again.

Basically, whenever the phone is plugged into the computer, no matter how charged the battery is, it will only boot into bootloader mode. I've SBFed successfully multiple times.

FINAL EDIT: I am a moron.
I knew it. Every time I go to post something for help, a few minutes later and I've solved it myself.

*SOLUTION: It's to use an official motorola usb cord. I had mine replaced with some green / black crap and it turns out that was causing the bootloader issue somehow.* Everything is lovely and awesome now. Huzzah.

Delete this or leave it up for anyone else lost in the dark about this issue.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Frankly, I think it was a bad sbf, not your cable. I've had that happen before and I've always used the oem/moto usb when sbfing. For some reason, they just don't 'take' sometimes.


----------



## Twilla (Dec 6, 2011)

Edit: Maybe, but...

I just used that same cord to reboot and it booted into bootloader. Sorry, I thought I'd used it - but it was the wrong cord.

Something's definitely wrong with it. By the way, I plugged it into the _television, _and still - bootloader mode. Crazy.

It boots into MIUI just fine with my official motorola cord. Something's really strange.

*Do you have any idea as to how bootloader mode could somehow be coded into a cord?* It keeps booting into bootloader with that cord, no matter what I plug it into - but it's fine with my other ones. That's the cord I sbfed with, too.

Edit #2: The suspected defected cord boots fine when plugged into the "wall adapter." That is the only time.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

My guess is it's an older Moto cord or not even from a Moto at all (like an aftermarket). I suppose that could conflict with the data being transmitted. Normally, there's no difference in aftermarket or OEM, but it sounds like there is in the usb cables. Unfortunately, I only have Moto cables, but if it helps, the cable I got with my Moto Droid 1 and my wife's Droid X don't do that, so it's probably the aftermarket design/construction.


----------



## Twilla (Dec 6, 2011)

For anyone interested: http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/store/accessory?action=accessoryDetails&accessoryId=47509

That was the problem cord. With MrB206's help, discovered that thing isn't really meant for more than charging.
I just wish I'd known that out 20 SBFs ago.


----------



## rynmmiller (Mar 26, 2012)

I just want to say THANK YOU! I spent all last night and all today searching and searching for a solution to this problem and come to find out it was the cable all along! I was using an old verizon issued cable and I switched to my kindle cable and the problem is gone!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## billypoke (Feb 8, 2012)

rynmmiller said:


> I just want to say THANK YOU! I spent all last night and all today searching and searching for a solution to this problem and come to find out it was the cable all along! I was using an old verizon issued cable and I switched to my kindle cable and the problem is gone!
> 
> you, thank you, thank you!!!


Sent Thank from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------

